# Time & Money budget



## smidsy (Apr 4, 2010)

.............................


----------



## travelguidemaster (Apr 12, 2010)

How much money would be ideal if you want to travel to australia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

travelguidemaster said:


> How much money would be ideal if you want to travel to australia?


Rather than how long is a piece of string? , another possibility is that a ball of string may be determined by what length you have to wind up but then that also will only be true to the extent of what core diameter you start with and the diameter of the string itself.

If one wanted minimise the $/day spend and was prepared to camp/hitch, $10/day might be sufficient

If you were looking to go first class or something like it and do an excurion every day for $150 - $200, you could get by reasonably well on $500/day

So it kind of comers down to planning on what you want to do with some idea of a budget and then looking at how you may be prepared to adjust your travel to fit in more bang for the buck if that's what you want to do.

A few earlier travel threads have all sorts of info.


----------

